# Frostbite #4-



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

We're working our way up through the ranks. 7th of 9 yesterday.

Breeze was 15-20 from the NW. We beat an Express 30 and a C&C 37 with a Coronado 25. I can hardly believe it.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Great!! Was that corrected or boat-for-boat?

Sounds like a lot of fun. I always preferred autumn "frostbite" season. Not very "frosty" yet, usually.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

That's corrected time.

Instead of tying up after everyone's finished their beer, we actually finished at the back of the pack, and tied up at the dock while people were still flaking their sails.

We also sailed right up to the restaurant dock without running engine, which I thought was particularly salty. It was a good day.

I have an excellent crew, far better than I deserve as a first-time racer. Lapworth is mast/foredeck/traffic control and he does a great job.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with Bubble his boat has pretty good crew and captian. Thanks for the props.


----------

